# Boot Freezes



## dstoup (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to get freeBSD installed and running for the first time and I am bumping into problems when I try to boot the system for the first time after install.

The problem actually started while installing the system.  If I selected the default boot selection from the main menu the process would freeze at the following line ....

GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_Install

I got around this by selecting safe-mode install.  It still hung at the same spot but only for a few seconds, then it would jump directly to the graphical install portion.

I installed the system successfully but when I boot for the first time the process freezes at the following line

ad4: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320620NS 3.AEE> at ata2-master SATA150

if it matters, this the line that came immediately before the line when I was freezing during the install.

Anyway, I tried several times to reburn the install disks at the slowest speed but the install always hangs at the same spot.

I think I read somewhere about issues with FreeBSD 7.1 and the ASUS A7N8X-E motherboard, which is what I have, but I never found any constructive resolution.  Any input would be greatly appreciated, I really want to get this system up and running soon!!

Thank,
Dave


----------



## trev (May 24, 2009)

Some boot issues were resolved in FreeBSD 7.2. You might like to try that instead of 7.1


----------



## dstoup (May 25, 2009)

I meant to update this yesterday ... I had the same issue with the same device in the 7.2 install.  It was a different message, of course, but the same device reference.


----------



## dstoup (May 25, 2009)

ok, so I just tried it by running the verbose logging startup and I do sdee several errors, maybe something here will help ... here is everything related to the device.

```
ata2-master: pio=PIO4 wdma=WDMA2 udma=UDMA133 cable=40 wire
ad4: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320620NS 3.AEE> at ata2-master SATA150
ad4: 625142448 sectors [820181C/16H/63S] 16 sectors/interrupt 1 depth queue
ad4: Silicon Image check3 failed
ad4: Adaptec check1 failed
ad4: LSI (v3) check1 failed
ad4: LSI (v2) check1 failed
ad4: FreeBSD check1 failed
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_Install.
GEOM: new disk ad4
```
It looks to me like it's having trouble with the SATA drive, but I am little confused since it mentions the DVD drive that holds the install media ....

I might try removing the SATA drive and try the install that way just to see, but don't have time until later.  My other fear is that the install will succeed but then as before, booting will fail when I add the device back.

As always, if there is more information I can post which will help, just say so ... 

thanks!


----------



## dstoup (May 25, 2009)

btw ... the above message is on 7.2 install.  I may as well focus on that one instead of going back.


----------

